
Phiar Raises $3M led by Norwest Venture Partners and the Venture Reality Fund - ivylee
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/28/phiar-nabs-3-million-for-an-ar-navigation-app-for-drivers/
======
ivylee
I'm co-founder and CTO of Phiar(YC S18). We are currently looking for SLAM
Computer Vision Engineer and experienced iOS developer
[https://www.phiar.net/#careers](https://www.phiar.net/#careers), would love
to talk to you if you're a talented engineer looking into the AI/AR space!

------
phiar
We are currently in talk with leading ridesharing and car makers on
partnership opportunities as well, great opportunity for self-driving car
related enthusiasts!

